

Plasma Jets Could Replace Dental Drills - maggit
http://www.livescience.com/technology/plasma-jets-dental-drills-100204.html

======
maggit
This is essentially a repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1108392>
, but this article has much more, as well as more interesting, content.

